# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  AWMN TV

## maxfuels

Τι θα λέγατε αν ξεκινούσαμε μια ιστοσελίδα μέσα απο το οποία θα προσφέραμε video streaming live με διάφορες κατασκευές που εχουν γίνει απο μέλη του AWMN,tutorials,συναντήσεις,εκθέσεις,κλπ κλπ .. Στην κεντρική σελίδα οπως το φαντάζομαι μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε και διάφορες Live cams που λειτουργούν σε κάποιους κόμβους, το πρόγραμμα της εβδομάδας, και πολλά ακόμα. Οσοι εχουν όρεξη και μεράκι μπορούν να συμμετέχουν σε αυτό. Ακούω ιδέες & προτάσεις. Για να μην παρεξηγηθει η πρόταση μου να πω ότι δεν θα μεταδίδουμε movies, και οτιδήποτε εχει να κάνει με πνευματικά δικαιώματα.

----------


## giannisl

Πολύ καλή ιδέα !!!!!  ::

----------


## ice

Boys 
Εχω ετοιμο WEBTV.ice.awmn

Απο το Σαββατο ξεκιναει αναμεταδωση τα awmn video που εχω μαζεψει.
Θα υπαρξουν Live μεταδωσεις απο τα διαφορα event-fest.

Μπορειτε επισης να φτιαξετε τα δικα σας Mini-video και να ανεβαζουμε προς μεταδωση.

Εμπρος μικροι-awmn-δημοσιογραφοι

Στο μελλον θα εχουμε και εκπομπη οπως Φως στο OLSR (θα βρισκουμε τα χαμενα Path-link-etc)

Περιμενω και αλλες ιδεες και ενοειτε οτι μπορειτε να συμμετεχετε και να κανετε relay για να ελαφρωσει το traffic που πιθανα θα υπαρξει .

maxfuels με εκλεψες την εκπληξη  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Αν το προσέξουμε το project αυτό πιστεύω ότι θα είναι αν όχι το καλύτερο ενα απο τα καλύτερα για όλους μας. Ακόμα ποιο καλά αν το project αναλάβει ο σύλλογος. Για φαντάσου στην επόμενη Εκθεση να παρουσιάζουμε στoυς επισκέπτες του περιπτέρου την ΔΙΚΗ ΜΑΣ  TV, με όσα ανέφερα παράπανω, με διαφημιστικά σποτάκια του AWMN ενδιάμεσα απο τα Video tutorials, το θέμα θα θυμίζει National Geographic  ::

----------


## maxfuels

> Boys 
> Εχω ετοιμο WEBTV.ice.awmn
> 
> Απο το Σαββατο ξεκιναει αναμεταδωση τα awmn video που εχω μαζεψει.
> Θα υπαρξουν Live μεταδωσεις απο τα διαφορα event-fest.
> 
> Μπορειτε επισης να φτιαξετε τα δικα σας Mini-video και να ανεβαζουμε προς μεταδωση.
> 
> Εμπρος μικροι-awmn-δημοσιογραφοι
> ...


Εγω θΑ σου πω ότι χαίρομαι πολύ που το ξεκίνησες, ειλικρινά πριν αρκετό καιρό είχα κάνει και εγω κάτι και επαιζε αψογα. Αλλά επειδή είμαι φουλ στις υπηρεσίες είπα να το ξεκινήσει καποιος αλλος. Τελικά ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !! λοιπόν εμένα να με υπολογίζεις σε ότι χρειαστείς απο βοήθεια.

Εγω θα αναλάβω την Εκπομπή: *Γνωρίστε τους κόμβους*. Θα παρουσιάζω κόμβους με συνεντευξη του κομβούχου, πλάνα απο τον κόμβο, υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει κλπ κλπ. Εχω ήδη 2 στο μυαλό μου  ::

----------


## ice

> Αν το προσέξουμε το project αυτό πιστεύω ότι θα είναι αν όχι το καλύτερο ενα απο τα καλύτερα για όλους μας. Ακόμα ποιο καλά αν το project αναλάβει ο σύλλογος. Για φαντάσου στην επόμενη Εκθεση να παρουσιάζουμε στoυς επισκέπτες του περιπτέρου την ΔΙΚΗ ΜΑΣ  TV, με όσα ανέφερα παράπανω, με διαφημιστικά σποτάκια του AWMN ενδιάμεσα απο τα Video tutorials, το θέμα θα θυμίζει National Geographic


National WiFigraphic

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

Πολύ καλή ιδέα παιδιά  ::  είμαι και εγώ μέσα. αλλα θα πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτική με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. 
Εγώ εδώ και καιρό στήνω το http://www.livecamera.awmn είναι σελίδα που θα έχει όλες τις κάμερες τις Eλλάδος που βγαίνουν στο διαδίχτυο, και συν όση έχουν κάμερες εδώ στο awmn. θα είναι προσβάσιμη και από το net στο livecamera.spirithellas.gr

----------


## maxfuels

> Πολύ καλή ιδέα παιδιά  είμαι και εγώ μέσα. αλλα θα πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτική με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. 
> Εγώ εδώ και καιρό στήνω το http://www.livecamera.awmn είναι σελίδα που θα έχει όλες τις κάμερες τις Eλλάδος που βγαίνουν στο διαδίχτυο, και συν όση έχουν κάμερες εδώ στο awmn. θα είναι προσβάσιμη και από το net στο livecamera.spirithellas.gr


Αν προβάλουμε δικά μας video δεν θα εχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα. Οσο για τις κάμερες που λές εκει πρέπει να το προσέξεις με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα.

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

> Αν προβάλουμε δικά μας video δεν θα εχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα. Οσο για τις κάμερες που λές εκει πρέπει να το προσέξεις με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα.


είναι σαν τις κάμερες που δείχνει και η ERT3 από όλη την Ελλάδα. τι πρόβλημα μπορεί να έχει με αυτό?

----------


## koum6984

> Εχω ήδη 2 στο μυαλό μου


Εγω ειμαι μεσα σε αυτους τους 2?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

http://mad.madtv.awmn/awmn/

&

http://mad.madtv.awmn/awmn/bg.php

----------


## ice

Οραια και μιας το εχουμε παρει ζεστα το θεμα.

Θα ελεγα να καναμε κατι σαν το earthtv.

Να κανουμε capture τις webcam μας και να τις ανεβαζουμε σε ενα αρχειο.
Εαν καποιο καλο παιδι εχει καμια ιδεα πως να το κανει αυτοματα ή ημιαυτοματα ας το δοκιμασει.

http://www.ice.awmn -> PD-links εχει ενα webcam stream

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

σου έχω εγώ αυτόματο τρόπο  ::  το βραδάκι που θα πάω σπίτι. αν θες παρέμε κατά τις 10 στο βύρ 05341 η 05342
γιατί όμως capture? κατευθείαν livevideo  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Ολα αυτά και ακόμα περισσότερα μπορούμε να τα βαλουμε σε μια σελίδα και απο εκεί και πέρα ο επισκεπτης να παρακολουθεί είτε live videos είτε web cams...  ::

----------


## ice

Το βραδυ θα γινει Public και η σελιδα και ενα δοκιμαστικο stream

----------


## CyberSoul

Σιμο μπραβο ολο πρωτοποριακες ιδεες εισαι!αν χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια σε τπτ πες μου!

----------


## ulysses

> Στο μελλον θα εχουμε και εκπομπη οπως Φως στο OLSR (θα βρισκουμε τα χαμενα Path-link-etc)


ο manoskol θα κανει την νικολουλη ?  ::

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

καλο είναι όλα αυτά να τα πούμε η αύριο στον σύλλογο όση κατεβουμε η να συναντηθούμε σε ένα TS. έτσι θα κερδίσουμε πολύ χρόνο  ::

----------


## ice

Ελπιζω να καταφερω αυριο να κατεβω στον συλλογο

----------


## ice

Για αρχη δοκιμαστε rtsp://webtv.ice.awmn/broadcast/live.rm or rtsp://10.27.227.6/broadcast/live.rm

----------


## lagman

μια χαρά παίζει.

----------


## ice

κλεινει για να βελτιωσω κατι

----------


## themaxx

> Για αρχη δοκιμαστε rtsp://webtv.ice.awmn/broadcast/live.rm or rtsp://10.27.227.6/broadcast/live.rm


Γιατί μπαφεριαζει συνέχεια ?

----------


## ice

Service is up again

----------


## simfun

Ωραίο φαίνεται. Πως το υλοποίησες?  ::

----------


## CyberSoul

σε εμενα δεν παιζει!με τι το ανοιγουμε?windows media player να υποθεσω?

----------


## PIT

Ουτε σε μενα παιζει  ::  Προσπαθησα με MP10 κ Winamp αλλα τιποτα

----------


## ice

rtsp -> RealAudio Player

----------


## papashark

ούτε και εμένα το έπαιξε ο real player

----------


## sokratisg

Μία χαρά από εδώ απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μου δείχνει συνέχεια το ίδιο κλιπάκι σε repeat.  ::  

(καμιά πατάτα μυρίζομαι να έχω κάνει με το real)  :: 

Πολύ καλό πάντως!  ::

----------


## ice

Οχι δεν εχεις κανει πατατα.

Απλα κανω repeat εγω το ιδιο κλιπ. Σαββατο λογικα θα εχει κανονικο προγραμμα με αναμεταδωσεις εκδηλωσεων AWMN.

----------


## maxfuels

Λόγω κάποιων προβλημάτων που προεκυψαν στον κόμβο μου δεν μπόρεσα να συνδεθώ για να παρακολουθήσω το video streaming απο τον Ice . Ελπίζω ότι σήμερα το πρόβλημα θα αποκατασταθεί. Απο εκεί και πέρα πρότεινα την δημιουργία μιας ιστοσελίδας που θα φιλοξενεί τις Live web cameras του ΑΜΔΑ, καθώς και το streaming που επιθυμεί να κάνει κάποιος.( Παράδειγμα μπορείται να δείτε αν επισκευτείτε την σελίδα http://overclock.maxfuels.awmn Στο μενού επιλογών αριστερά εχω καταχωρήσει ενα λινκ *Athens Live Camera*  Ουσιαστικά ο server τραβάει ενα script που τρέχει στον mms server και φέρνει την εικόνα στον επισκέπτη). Για αυτό προτείνω μια ομαδική και σωστή δουλειά με ποικιλία θεμάτων. Ο επισκέπτης θα μπορεί να παρακολουθεί το πρόγραμμα των μεταδόσεων απο την κεντρική σελίδα και θα επιλέγει τι θέλει να δεί. Με τον τρόπο αυτό δεν θα επιβαρύνεται ενας μόνο κόμβος με όλο το project. Επίσης σαν 1η φάση θα αναλάβω την παρουσίαση μεγάλων κόμβων με videos που θα τραβάμε. Προτείνω όσοι θέλουν να συμμετέχουν σε αυτό το project να κάνουμε μια συνάντηση.

----------


## The Undertaker

> Εχω ήδη 2 στο μυαλό μου


μπα....τον τάσο (B52) και τον πρόεδρο (spirosco) θα λέει....

όλα τα ωραία (awmn) πάντως κάποτε τελειώνουν...πάρτε κάποιος κάποιο encoder (ας πούμε, εγώ σκοτώνω την ώρα μου με το windows media encoder 9) και ξεκινήστε να γράφετε!
"πως έστησα το ftp"
"πως έφτιαξα το battlefield server"
"να το site μου"
"κατασκευή κόμβου και δομημένη καλωδίωση"
όρεξη να έχεις........  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Γιώργο θα υπάρχει ποικιλία θεμάτων. Αυτό που λες είναι μια παραγωγή που μπορεί να την αναλάβει μια ομάδα χρηστων. Σίγουρα θα είναι αρκετά χρήσιμο για ολους μας. Δοξα τον θεό υπάρχουν ατομα με γνώσεις σε αρκετούς τομείς. Η δημιουργία ενος video δεν είναι δυσκολη. Τωρα επειδη ανέφερες ονόματα ( πολύ κακώς ! ) δεν εχω πει σε κανένα απ τους 2 να κάνω κάτι. Το ότι είμαι φίλος με τον Β52 η με οποιόδηποτε αλλον δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Εξαλλου εχουμε πολλούς φίλους εδω μέσα ολοι μας και οι κόμβοι είναι πολλοί. Λοιπόν τα βίντεο θα τα ξεκινήσω απο άλλο κόμβο ετσι για να σου φύγει η περιέργεια  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

σιγά σίμο! μην βαράς! άλλωστε δεν είναι κανένα κρυφό ότι εσύ, ο τάσος, ο δαμιανός, ο on air και μερικοί άλλοι έχετε από τους πληρέστερους κόμβους! αν δεν αρχίσεις από κει, από που θα αρχίσεις;;;
το πως χτίστηκαν οι υπηρεσίες κλπ μπορείς να το δείξεις και μόνος σου.τόσες έχεις σηκώσει. όσο για το στήσιμο κόμβου βάζω και τον εαυτό μου μέσα (όταν συμμαζέψω λίγο το σπίτι δηλαδή!μην μας πουν και ξυπόλητους....  ::  )


Υ.Γ.: δεν είμαι περίεργος!  ::  
ανυπόμονος είμαι  ::  και βαριέμαι εύκολα......  ::

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

μπορούμε να στήσουμε κάτι παρόμοιο>?

http://www.joost.com/download/

----------


## ice

Παιζω το πρωτο μερος του BGP Troubleshouting 2005 

rtsp://10.27.227.6/broadcast/live.rm

Αυριο θα γινουν αρκετες αλλαγες και θα υπαρξει και σελιδα με προγραμμα.
Θα χρειaστω testers so keep looking here

----------


## ice

Επειδη υπνο δεν εχω εφτιαξα τις διορθωσεις και τωρα παιζει ενα ωραιο loop 

Παιζει με internet explorer http://www.ice.awmn/webtv/webtv.htm

Enjoy.

----------


## maxfuels

Πολύ καλό ! Εγω σήμερα το απόγευμα θα ξεκινήσω να φτιάχνω την σελίδα.

----------


## ice

Σου εχω ετοιμο να μπορεις να παιρνεις το .asx στην σελιδα σου και ετσι να το προωθεις απο εκει.

----------


## ice

Σαν δοκιμαστικη μεταδοση παιζει αυτην την στιγμη 

BGP Troubleshooting 2005 
Ακολουθει η παρουσιαση που ειχαμε στην Comdex 2006

Οποιος αναγνωριζει ποιοι συμμετειχαν και που ημασταν κερδιζουν τσιχλα.

Περιμενω σχολια για την ποιοτητα και γενικοτερα αποδοση

Ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια που εχουν τραβηξει τα video.
Οποιος θελει μπορει να στειλει τα δικα του video για να κανω broadcast.

----------


## simfun

Το weblink παίζει μια χαρά  ::  Το rtsp://10.27.227.6/broadcast/live.rm από ποιο πρόγραμμα ανοίγει?

----------


## ice

Sorry το rtsp το εχω κλεισει.

----------


## ice

αυριο παραλληλα με το κανονικο προγραμμα θα δοκιμαστει η πρωτη ζωντανη αναμεταδοση γεγονοτος OpenWRT Workshop 05-2007

Συντονιστε τον Media Player σας στην διευθυνση mms://www.ice.awmn/Live αυριο το πρωι

----------


## ice

Το stream ειναι active 

mms://www.ice.awmn/Live παιζει το OpenWRT Workshop

----------


## maxfuels

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Και ένα stream που το αγαπάμε ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ. Θα είναι διαθέσιμο εως της 3.00 μμ Περιμένω παρατηρήσεις και σχόλια.
κλικ ΕΔΩ!

----------


## JB172

Aπό windows media player μου έκανε ορισμένες διακοπές και τετραγωνάκια. Σε τι ανάλυση είναι?

----------


## maxfuels

Η ανάλυση ηταν αν θυμαμαι καλά 382 χ 288. Παρατήρησα και εγω κάποιο χάσιμο frames αλλά οχι διακοπές. Θα το βελτιώσω σήμερα το απόγευμα και θα ξανακάνω broadcast το ιδιο clip για να δούμε διαφορές.

----------


## alg0

Μια ιδεα, θα μπορούσε το plug-me-in να γυριστεί σε μορφή video. 
Nα δείχνετε τις κεραίες, τα feeders, τα access points, να εξηγητε πραγματα κτλ κτλ ... 

Θα μπορούσε μάλιστα να βγεί και official Plug-Me-In divx και να το μοιράζετε σε εκθέσεις κτλ σε διάφορους νεους ενδιαφερόμενους...

----------


## alexis-13

αν γινει κατι τετοιο θα ειναι πολυ καλο και θα μεζεψει και κοσμο

----------


## jungle traveller

Σκοπευω να φτιαξω ενα Βιντεακι με θεμα χτησιμο ενος κομβου.  ::

----------


## ice

Παιδες οτι βιντεακι εχετε ή θα φτιαξετε μπορειτε να το στειλετε στο ftp.ice.awmn awmn/awmn και θα το ανεβασω το γρηγοροτερο.


Και ερχονται και καλυτερα πραγματα προσεχως.

Ετοιμαστε τις βιντεοκαμερες σας και βγειτε εξω

----------


## maxfuels

H ιδέα δημιουργίας του awmn tv υλοποιήθηκε. Επειδη προσπαθώ να μην μενω σε λόγια και ψευτικες υποσχέσεις, ετοιμαστείτε αύριο Κυριακή να υποδεχτείτε το 1ο ασυρματο τηλεοπτικό κανάλι...  ::  Ο κάθε χρηστης ανεξάρτητα θα εχει την δυνατότητα να επιλέξει 1 απο τις 5 συνολικά ταινίες που είναι διαθέσιμες απλά επιλέγοντας αυτό που θέλει να δει. Σας διαβεβαιώ ότι ειναι μεχρι τώρα η καλύτερη υπηρεσία που εχω προσφέρει στο ΑΜΔΑ. Σημερα εγιναν εξαντλητικά τέστ, και το αποτέλεσμα ηταν θετικό. Πολυ καλη ποιότητα εικόνας ικανή να την παρακολουθήσει και ενας απλός client. H υπηρεσία λειτουργεί και υποστηρίζεται απο εναν πανίσχυρο υπολογιστή core2duo χρονισμένο στα 3.4 GHZ !!! με 4 γιγα μνημη 1 ΤΒ δίσκους , και κάρτα γραφικών 7900. Σύντομα και μολις τελειώσουν οι εξετάσεις θα ξεκινήσουμε και τις παρουσιάσεις κόμβων, και φυσικά θα συνεργαστω με τον ice που εχει τις ιδιες προθέσεις. ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΎ αυριο το πρωί εδω για να μαθετε περισσότερα.  ::

----------


## ice

Cool man 

Και γαμω τα μηχανηματα εχεις μαν. Αντε να δουμε το καλο εφτιαξες παιδι.

----------


## maxfuels

Ice you have 1 message unread  ::

----------


## socrates

> H ιδέα δημιουργίας του awmn tv υλοποιήθηκε. Επειδη προσπαθώ να μην μενω σε λόγια και ψευτικες υποσχέσεις, ετοιμαστείτε αύριο Κυριακή να υποδεχτείτε το 1ο ασυρματο τηλεοπτικό κανάλι...  Ο κάθε χρηστης ανεξάρτητα θα εχει την δυνατότητα να επιλέξει 1 απο τις 5 συνολικά ταινίες που είναι διαθέσιμες απλά επιλέγοντας αυτό που θέλει να δει. Σας διαβεβαιώ ότι ειναι μεχρι τώρα η καλύτερη υπηρεσία που εχω προσφέρει στο ΑΜΔΑ. Σημερα εγιναν εξαντλητικά τέστ, και το αποτέλεσμα ηταν θετικό. Πολυ καλη ποιότητα εικόνας ικανή να την παρακολουθήσει και ενας απλός client. H υπηρεσία λειτουργεί και υποστηρίζεται απο εναν πανίσχυρο υπολογιστή core2duo χρονισμένο στα 3.4 GHZ !!! με 4 γιγα μνημη 1 ΤΒ δίσκους , και κάρτα γραφικών 7900. Σύντομα και μολις τελειώσουν οι εξετάσεις θα ξεκινήσουμε και τις παρουσιάσεις κόμβων, και φυσικά θα συνεργαστω με τον ice που εχει τις ιδιες προθέσεις. ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΎ αυριο το πρωί εδω για να μαθετε περισσότερα.


Respect!!!!

Αν θελήσεις υλικό στείλε μου μήνυμα να μετατρέψουμε τα βιντεάκια που έχουμε σε format το οποίο θα είναι κατάλληλο για την υπηρεσία.

Γενικότερα σε τέτοιου είδους υπηρεσίες το σημαντικό είναι να έχεις περιεχόμενο.

----------


## ice

wmv ειναι το format που χρειαζομαι εγω .
Αντε ρε παιδες δωστε υλικο να εχουμε να μεταδιδουμε !

----------


## chrislsp

Παλικάρια η ιδέα είναι φοβερή θέλω και εγώ να συμμετάσχω  ::  
Τώρα το καλοκαίρι που θα φτιάξω κόμβο περιμένω να μου πάρετε συνέντευξη και θα σας στείλω και ένα backstage scenes έτσι για να το κάνουμε πιο μούρικο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Καλημέρα Σωκράτη εχεις πμ  ::  Ο Ice οπως ειχαμε πει θα συμμετέχει στο project αυτό αφου απο την αρχή είχε σκεφτεί να υλοποιήσει κατι τέτοιο. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει και χρησιμοποιώ τον πληθυντικό το *ΠΟΙΟΣ* το ξεκινά αλλά το αποτέλεσμα για ολη την ασύρματη κοινότητα. Οσοι περισσότεροι μαζευτούμε τόσο μεγαλύτερο θα είναι το πρόγραμμα που θα εκπέμπουμε. Σε λίγες ωρες θα σας δώσω και το λίνκ λιγο υπομονή... μέχρι να τακτοποιήσω κάποιες λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## petzi

άντε άντε....  ::

----------


## chrislsp

Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας κάνει και streaming μέσω internet και για όσους δε μπαίνουν μέσω awmn  ::

----------


## pantdimi

το λινκ??!!  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Νομίζω ότι .. είμαστε .. ετοιμοι ...  ::  
http://www.lantv.ath.cx

Περιμένω τα σχόλια...σας 
(Δείξτε επιείκια ! )  ::

----------


## aprin

Δεν παίζει σε μένα..ίσως να λείπει κάποιο plugin?Πάντως φοβερή προσπάθεια!  ::

----------


## petzi

Πολύ καλή προσπάθεια! Μπράβο.
Το ubuntaki μου σας παίζει μια χαρά!

Αν ψάχνετε επιπλέον περιεχόμενο μπορείτε να ενσωματώσετε και τα streams που κάνει εδώ και πολύ καιρό το madtv στο δίκτυο μας, 24/7, χωρίς μάλιστα να τίθενται ζητήματα πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων αφού το streaming γίνεται από το ίδιο το κανάλι.

mms://mad.madtv.awmn/madtvawmn ----> Ελληνικό Πρόγραμμα του καναλιού
mms://mad.madtv.awmn/madbg ----> Πρόγραμμα Μad Tv Bulgaria 

Αν υπάρχει ανάγκη για σταθερά relays είμαι διατεθιμένος να βοηθήσω (αρκεί να μου πείτε πως)

Και πάλι μπράβο!

----------


## maxfuels

*Eυχαριστούμε petzi !* Το Live stream που κάνεις relay προστέθηκε στην σελίδα.  ::

----------


## vix

Καλά μάγκες φοβερό το lantV...
BRAVO  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Mπραβο

----------


## dti

Πολλά μπράβο! 
Το triple play στο awmn είναι και επίσημα γεγονός! 
Άντε και στο quadruple (αν και το έχουμε ακουμπήσει με την παλιότερη υπηρεσία awmn2sms)!

----------


## chrislsp

::   ::   ::   ::  
SUPER  ::   ::  
Όσο αφορά το site και το περιεχόμενό του έπαθα πλάκα....περίμενα κάτι πιο ερασιτεχνικό και πιο προχειροδουλειά μα αυτό  ::  .Όσο αφορά τη ποιότητα της εικόνας δε μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη γιατί μπαίνω μέσω internet αυτό το καιρό!Πολύ καλή φάση πάντως...Αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάτι  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Ευχαριστω πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια.Θα προσπαθήσω να βελτιώσω την υπηρεσία μαζί με τους υπόλοιπους φίλους που εδειξαν ενδιαφέρον απο την αρχή.

----------


## tyfeonas

ρε παιδια μπορει να μπει και ο codec καπου στο site?

----------


## maxfuels

με τον windows media player των xp η vista θα επρεπε να σου παίζει λογικά. Για codecs κατέβασε και εγκατεστησε τους klitecodecs.

----------


## maxfuels

Τα σημερινά προγράμματα θα αρχίσουν να μεταδίδονται απο τις 6.00 το απόγευμα.

----------


## petzi

> *Eυχαριστούμε petzi !* Το Live stream που κάνεις relay προστέθηκε στην σελίδα.


ευχαριστούμε το mad! Δεν το κάνω εγώ relay... το mad το streamarei!

----------


## maxfuels

ok θα το διορθωσω  ::  Να πω επίσης οτι τα προγράμματα μεταδίδονται καθημερινά απο τις 6.00 το απόγευμα εως τις 12.00

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας κάνει και streaming μέσω internet και για όσους δε μπαίνουν μέσω awmn


Χρήστο, σταμάτα τις δικαιολογίες και Συνδέσου!!!!!!!!!!!





Bravo παίδες, όμορφο ακούγεται, θα το δοκιμάσω το βράδυ!

----------


## ALTAiR

> ok θα το διορθωσω  Να πω επίσης οτι τα προγράμματα μεταδίδονται καθημερινά απο τις 6.00 το απόγευμα εως τις 12.00


Πως μπορούμε πέρα από Mad TV να χώσουμε και προγράμματα από National Geographic ή History channel ή παρόμοια, νόμιμα? Έχει κανεις καμιά ιδέα? Ή έστω παλιά ντοκυμαντέρ αγνώστου προελεύσεως ? Ή να μαζεύαμε υλικό ότι έχει ο καθένας μας που να είναι ενδιαφέρον κλπ? Να ορίσουμε κάποιον να μαζεύει επίσημα το υλικό που έχει ο καθένας για προσφορά? 

Να έρθω σε επαφή με National Geographic ή BBC κ.ά. να ζητήσω επίσημα να μας δώσουνε άδεια για κάποια ντοκυμαντέρ τους? Κάτι θα μας δώσουνε πιστεύω... Αν κάτσει έκατσε.

Ιδέες είναι, παρακαλώ οι πυροβολισμοί στο τέλος!!!  ::

----------


## ice

οτι υλικο εχετε μπορειτε να το στειλετε στο ftp.ice.awmn και θα το συμπεριλαβουμε στα προγραμματα του webtv και lantv.

----------


## chrislsp

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από chrislsp
> 
> Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας κάνει και streaming μέσω internet και για όσους δε μπαίνουν μέσω awmn 
> 
> 
> Χρήστο, σταμάτα τις δικαιολογίες και Συνδέσου!!!!!!!!!!!


  ::  Αν έχεις κανά κονέ με τον κομβούχο μου( Damn ) που με έχει αφήσει εκτός εδώ και κανα μήνα (  ::  ) πολύ ευχαρίστως  ::   ::

----------


## ulysses

> Το triple play στο awmn είναι και επίσημα γεγονός! 
> Άντε και στο quadruple (αν και το έχουμε ακουμπήσει με την παλιότερη υπηρεσία awmn2sms)!


ανεκδοτο ηταν αυτο...... (ελπιζω να μην διαβαζουν στελεχη απο isps εδο μεσα)

μπραβο παντος στα παιδια που προσπαθουν, αλλα καμμια σχεσει με n-play και συγκρηση με commercial........

----------


## maxfuels

Στην LAN tv προστέθηκε και το streaming απο τον Ice καθώς και αλλη μιά live Camera.
*Thanks Ice !*  ::  

 ::  H ασυρματη δ/νση ειναι http://lantv.maxfuels.awmn

----------


## vix

Αν γίνετε να προστεθεί κάποιο streaming και απο MTV..
Επίσης και απο μεγάλα ελληνικά τηλεοπτικά κανάλια..Όπως σταρ,μεγα κ.α.

ΤΗΧ  :: 

EDIT:ΜΑΧ έχασα το " Million.Dollar.Motors " και το " MTV Movie Awards 2007 "..
Πως γίνετε να τα δώ?  ::

----------


## ice

Νεο καναλι στο WebTV 

TechTV

Ενα καναλι αφιερωμενο στα τελευταια τεχνολογικα νεα με video απο διαφορα tech review διαφορων περιοδικων και εκπομπων 

http://www.ice.awmn/webtv/tech.htm 

Enjoy

----------


## ice

Νεο καναλι στο WebTV

AWMNTV

Ενα καναλι αφιερωμενο στο δικτυο μας με video απο εκδηλωσεις και workshops

http://www.ice.awmn/webtv/awmn.htm

Enjoy

----------


## ice

Νεο καναλι στο WebTV

SportTV

Ενα καναλι αφιερωμενο στα sport. 
Για την ωρα θα παιζει αφιερωμα στον Ayrton Senna

http://www.ice.awmn/webtv/sport.htm

Enjoy

----------


## maxfuels

Συνολικά 8 κανάλια στην υπηρεσία της ασυρματης κοινότητας, απο σήμερα... Και σε λίγες ημέρες ξεκινούν οι παρουσιάσεις κόμβων.

----------


## ice

Μια χαρα παμε παιδες.

Αντε και να κανουμε ντου στους κομβους να γελασουμε !!!!

----------


## vix

Προσπαθώ να δώ εδώ και καιρό στο http://www.lantv.ath.cx/ τα τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα και δεν μπορώ..Δεν ανοίγουν..

To "Million.Dollar.Motors" ας πούμε δεν ανοίγει η σελίδα..

Τι φταίει?  ::

----------


## maxfuels

φταίει οτι οι εκπομπές του Lantv γίνονται απο τις 6.00 το απογευμα εως τις 12.00 το βραδυ.  ::

----------


## vix

Εγώ δεν ξέρω δεν μπορώ να δώ! Ούτε απο το firefox ούτε απο τον explorer μπορώ να ανοίξω τα προγράμματα..  :: 

Τις υπηρεσίες όμως μπορώ να τις δω κανονικά..

----------


## ice

Σε ποια εχεις προβλημα ???

----------


## simfun

Στο Galactika η ροή είναι πολύ ομαλή. Στα υπόλοιπα χάνω πολλά frames.  ::

----------


## ice

Μαλλον επειδη ειναι στο διαστημα και δεν εχει τριβη  ::   ::  

Θα το κοιταξω αυριο το πρωι και θα σας πω παιδες.

----------


## ice

Το scifiTV παιζει ολη την πρωτη σαιζον του Battlestar Galactica 

Enjoy

----------


## ALTAiR

> Το scifiTV παιζει ολη την πρωτη σαιζον του Battlestar Galactica 
> 
> Enjoy


Υπότιτλους?

Εδώ παίζουνε όλα καλά και είδα από formula 1 μέχρι κάποιον awmnίστα να παρουσιάζει το BGP!
Επίσης βλέπω συχνά MADtv. Το είχα πεθυμήσει δεδομένου ότι είναι το μόνο κανάλι που δεν πιάνω καλά.

Πάλι bravο σε όλους.

----------


## ice

Θα παιξουν και αυτοι συντομα.

Λετε να κανουμε μεταγλωτιση ? χεχεχε

----------


## socrates

Εγώ έβαλα το Galaktika μόνο και μόνο για να δω αν δουλεύει και τελικά το είδα όλο!!!!  ::

----------


## stoympio

παιδιά καταπληκτικό ::   ::   ::   ::  
πολύ ωραία δουλειά D  ::   ::   ::  
σήμερα κατόρθωσα να δω την δουλειά σας ολοκληρωμένη και με εντυπωσίασε αφάνταστα  ::   ::   ::   ::  
πρέπει να μαζευτούν όλα τα εκπαιδευτικά video που έχουν τραβηχτή κατά καιρούς και να έχουν όλη άμεση πρόσβαση 
πέστε μου ένα ftp για να δώσω 3 video για το linux που είχε κάνει η koki :

----------


## ice

ftp.ice.awmn
username : awmn
password : awmn

----------


## maxfuels

Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα γίνουν κάποιες αλλαγές - βελτιώσεις στην σελίδα. Ελπίζω απο εβδομάδα να αναρτήσουμε και το Πρόγραμμα μεταδόσεων στο Forum.

----------


## stoympio

προσπαθώ να στείλω αρχεία στον ftp.ice.awmn αλλά δεν μου δίνει πρόσβαση
με κωδικό βέβαια awmn kai pas awmn και πάλι τιποτα
δεν μου δεινη δικαιοματα
τι πρέπει να κάνω

----------


## socrates

Η κάμερα του συλλόγου που είδα χθες είχε γύρω στα 26GB υλικό, το οποίο φυσικά είναι στην διάθεσή μας. Βέβαια είναι τελείως ακατέργαστο και πρέπει κανονικά να γίνει μια πρώτη επεξεργασία για να στρώσει. Να πεταχτούν τα κομμάτια τα οποία δεν προσφέρουν κάτι, τα κακογραμμένα, να μπουν θεματικές ενότητες (σε μερικά σημεία ίσως και υπότιτλοι  ::  )κτλ.

Χρειαζόμαστε επομένως άτομα που μπορούν να μοντάρουν το υλικό που έχουμε ώστε να είναι όσο το δυνατό περισσότερο αξιοποιήσιμο. Σύντομα θα μπουν αυτά τα αρχεία public.

----------


## JB172

> Η κάμερα του συλλόγου που είδα χθες είχε γύρω στα 26GB υλικό, το οποίο φυσικά είναι στην διάθεσή μας. Βέβαια είναι τελείως ακατέργαστο και πρέπει κανονικά να γίνει μια πρώτη επεξεργασία για να στρώσει. Να πεταχτούν τα κομμάτια τα οποία δεν προσφέρουν κάτι, τα κακογραμμένα, να μπουν θεματικές ενότητες (σε μερικά σημεία ίσως και υπότιτλοι  )κτλ.
> 
> Χρειαζόμαστε επομένως άτομα που μπορούν να μοντάρουν το υλικό που έχουμε ώστε να είναι όσο το δυνατό περισσότερο αξιοποιήσιμο. Σύντομα θα μπουν αυτά τα αρχεία public.


Μπορώ να βοηθήσω στο μοντάρισμα του υλικού. Σε τι μορφή είναι τα αρχεία?

----------


## ice

Επειδη το AWMNTV παιζει για την ωρα wmv αρχεια καλο θα ηταν η τελικη μορφη να ηταν σε αυτην.

Μπορω να βοηθησω και εγω στο μονταρισμα.

----------


## JB172

> Επειδη το AWMNTV παιζει για την ωρα wmv αρχεια καλο θα ηταν η τελικη μορφη να ηταν σε αυτην.


Οκ. Ετσι και αλλιώς και να μην είναι η τελική μορφή σε wmv τα κάνουμε convert.

----------


## ice

Μια πρωτη προσπαθεια να εμφανισω και ποτε παιζει τι .

http://www.ice.awmn/webtv/prog/sport.html

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Η κάμερα του συλλόγου που είδα χθες είχε γύρω στα 26GB υλικό, το οποίο φυσικά είναι στην διάθεσή μας. Βέβαια είναι τελείως ακατέργαστο και πρέπει κανονικά να γίνει μια πρώτη επεξεργασία για να στρώσει. Να πεταχτούν τα κομμάτια τα οποία δεν προσφέρουν κάτι, τα κακογραμμένα, να μπουν θεματικές ενότητες (σε μερικά σημεία ίσως και υπότιτλοι  )κτλ.
> 
> Χρειαζόμαστε επομένως άτομα που μπορούν να μοντάρουν το υλικό που έχουμε ώστε να είναι όσο το δυνατό περισσότερο αξιοποιήσιμο. Σύντομα θα μπουν αυτά τα αρχεία public.
> 
> 
> Μπορώ να βοηθήσω στο μοντάρισμα του υλικού. Σε τι μορφή είναι τα αρχεία?


Από ότι βγάζει το ubuntu...

*MPEG (libmpeg2)*

----------


## Mick Flemm

http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> ...


Λογικά, δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα.
Μπορώ να έχω ένα μικρό αρχείο για δοκιμές?

----------


## ice

Το καναλι Scifi (http://www.ice.awmn/webtv/scifi.htm) ανανεωθηκε.

Εχουν προστεθει η πρωτη season Heroes και 2 ερευνες με θεμα το διαστημα.

1. Πατησαμε στην Σεληνη ?
2. Birth of the Universe.

Σε λιγο θα ανεβει και το προγραμμα των καναλιων για να ξερετε τι παιζει ποτε.
keep tune in http://www.ice.awmn/webtv/prog/index.html

----------


## ice

Εαν ξερει κανεις πως θα ενσωματωσω υποτιτλους σε αρχεια wmv ας το αναφερει .

----------


## vmanolis

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά με την βιντεοσκόπιση του πρόσφατου beach-party;  ::  
Θα την αναβάσει κάποιος να την δούμε;  ::

----------


## ice

Οποιος την εχει ας την δωσει να την ανεβασω !!!!!!

----------


## vmanolis

> Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά με την βιντεοσκόπιση του πρόσφατου beach-party;  
> Θα την αναβάσει κάποιος να την δούμε;





> Οποιος την εχει ας την δωσει να την ανεβασω !!!!!!


Τι έγινε τελικά;  ::  
Θα δούμε το βίντεο από το beach-party ή άδικα ποζάραμε στον κάμεραμαν-mojiro;  ::

----------


## mojiro

ο καμεραμαν εχει και αλλες δικτυακες υποχρεωσεις υπομονη  ::

----------


## ice

Στο Sport TV προστεθηκε "Δεξιοτεχνιες ποδοσφαιριστων"
Στο SciFi TV προστεθηκαν αλλα 3 ντοκυμαντερ

----------


## ice

Στο SportTV προστεθηκε Formula1 Silverstone Race

----------


## ice

Θα ηθελα βοηθεια για να φτιαξουμε την σελιδα του προγραμματος ετσι ωστε να ανανεωνετε σχεδον αυτοματα και να βγει το προγραμμα ευκολα για ολα τα καναλια

----------


## ice

Στο SportTV προστεθηκε "Clarkson - The bad and the Ugly"

----------


## jpeppas

> Σε λιγο θα ανεβει και το προγραμμα των καναλιων για να ξερετε τι παιζει ποτε.
> keep tune in http://www.ice.awmn/webtv/prog/index.html


Πολύ καλή προσπάθεια και συγχαρητήρια. Μιά παρατήρηση για την σελίδα του προγράμματος. Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο να έβαζες διαφορετικό πίνακα ή για κάθε κανάλι ή για κάθε μέρα. Όλο μαζί γίνεται λίγο τέρας..  :: .

Κάτι σαν: 

*Κανάλι 1*
Δευτερα
Ωρα->Πρόγραμμα 1
Τρίτη
Ωρα->Πρόγραμμα 2
...
*Κανάλι 2*
Δευτερα
Ωρα->Πρόγραμμα 1
Τρίτη
Ωρα->Πρόγραμμα 2
...
ή 
*Δευτερα*
Κανάλι 1
Ωρα->Πρόγραμμα 1
Κανάλι 2
Ωρα->Πρόγραμμα 2
...
*Τρίτη*
Κανάλι 1
Ωρα->Πρόγραμμα 1
Κανάλι 2
Ωρα->Πρόγραμμα 2
...

----------


## ice

Προσπαθω να βρω ενα τροπο οπου με το που προσθετω το βιντεο στο στο καναλι να ανανεωνεται το προγραμμα.
Δεν βρηκα κατι καλο ακομα αλλα ελπιζω να βρω κατι συντομα .

----------


## ice

Το SPortTV Παιζει τωρα ταινια με Clarkson - The bad and the Ugly (16:9 Format)

Παρακαλω δοκιμαστε οσοι μπορειτε τωρα 

http://www.ice.awmn/webtv/sport.htm

----------


## JB172

Μια χαρά παίζει  ::

----------


## ice

Στο ChildTV Προστεθηκαν καινουργια κλασικα παιδικα με Looney Tunes

http://www.ice.awmn/webtv/child.htm

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

μου ανοίγει η σελίδα αλλα εκεί που θα έπρεπε να βλέπω εικόνα μου δείχνει πάνω αριστερά ένα κόκκινο X

----------


## ice

Παιζει μονο απο Internet Explorer !!

----------


## socrates

> Παιζει μονο απο Internet Explorer !!


Γι' αυτόν τον λόγο δεν έχω καταφέρει να δω το awmn TV στο mac μου  ::  
Ενώ το LanTV εμφανίζεται κανονικά!

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ice
> 
> Παιζει μονο απο Internet Explorer !!
> 
> 
> Γι' αυτόν τον λόγο δεν έχω καταφέρει να δω το awmn TV στο mac μου  
> Ενώ το LanTV εμφανίζεται κανονικά!


εμ όταν θες να είσαι διαφορετικός από ότι το κύμα τις τεχνολογίας (ενός μονοπώλιο) αυτά παθαίνεις  ::

----------


## proteasdev

Μπορούμε να είμαστε πολυμορφικοί όμως !

(aka VMWare)

 ::

----------


## maxfuels

Το LanTv δεν εκπέμπει προς το παρών λόγω καλοκαιρινων διακοπών. Απο Τον Σεπτεμβρη θα ξεκινήσω κανονικά την λειτουργία του .

----------


## ice

Συγνωμη παιδες θα βρω και να παιζει στα υπολοιπα browser.

----------


## socrates

> Συγνωμη παιδες θα βρω και να παιζει στα υπολοιπα browser.


Στέλιο αυτό θα ήταν μεγάλη βοήθεια για αρκετούς από εμάς που δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να έχουμε ΙΕ  :: 

Υ.Γ. Virtual PC έχω και μπορώ να τρέξω IE, μόνο που δεν είναι πρακτικό για το PPC ibook μου. (τρώει χρόνο και resources)

----------


## ice

Δοκιμη.

Ανοιχτε τον αγαπημενο σας media player (να μπορει να παιζει wmv αρχεια) και δοκιμαστε να συνδεθειτε σε ενα απο τα Link 

http://www.ice.awmn/webtv/child.asx
http://www.ice.awmn/webtv/sport.asx
http://www.ice.awmn/webtv/scifi.asx
http://www.ice.awmn/webtv/awmn.asx
http://www.ice.awmn/webtv/tech.asx


Για να δω και απο τους apple users 

Το δοκιμασα με winamp,vlc και επαιξε

Εαν βαλετε και Plugin MediaPlayerConnectivy ανοιγει κατευθειαν απο τον browser σας .

Enjoy

----------


## socrates

Με VLC από MAC όλα μια χαρά  ::

----------


## ice

Thanks Man

----------


## ice

Στο SportTV προστεθηκε " Top Gear Polar Special HDTV"

----------


## cliff

προγραμμα εχουμε?
μπραβο ice gratz
we need more child movies  :: 
sub στις ταινιες μπορουμε να εχουμε?

----------


## pilgrim

Να προσθεσω και εγω αν μου επιτρεπετε, οτι κανω και εγω την δικια μου προσπαθεια στο streaming.

Ανοιγουμε το vlc και στο open network stream δινουμε στο http:// την ΙΡ 10.87.198.1:8080 και περιμενουμε μερικα δευτερολεπτα.

Δεν εχω προθεση να χαλασω το τοπικ των παιδιων αλλα πιο πολυ να το δειτε και να μου πειτε γνωμες , αφου ειναι ακομα σε πειραματικο σταδιο.

----------


## ice

Μαν χαλαρα να κανεις εδω τα ποστ να ειναι συγκεντρωμενα !

----------


## nikpanGR

> Να προσθεσω και εγω αν μου επιτρεπετε, οτι κανω και εγω την δικια μου προσπαθεια στο streaming.
> 
> Ανοιγουμε το vlc και στο open network stream δινουμε στο http:// την ΙΡ 10.87.198.1:8080 και περιμενουμε μερικα δευτερολεπτα.
> 
> Δεν εχω προθεση να χαλασω το τοπικ των παιδιων αλλα πιο πολυ να το δειτε και να μου πειτε γνωμες , αφου ειναι ακομα σε πειραματικο σταδιο.


Kαλή εικόνα και ήχος,δεν έχει όμως subtitles?Xωρίς κοψίματα.....


```
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
Tracing route to 10.87.198.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.infosat2.awmn [10.2.148.193]
  2    12 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  10.2.148.186
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-sv1gfu.sv1gfu_vol2.awmn [10.87.188.98]
  4     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-sv1gfu.sv1gft.awmn [10.87.188.106]
  5     3 ms     3 ms     2 ms  10.87.182.129
  6     4 ms     3 ms    19 ms  10.87.198.41
  7     4 ms     5 ms     3 ms  10.87.198.1

Trace complete.
```

επίσης κάτι έχεις κάνει και η ταινία δεν έχει τέλος......επαναλαμβάνεται κάπου στην μέση ,από την αρχή!!!!!!!!!

----------


## proteasdev

Pilgrim (ναι εγώ ειμαι με το αναγραμματισμένα ίδιο nickname  ::  )

μια πράσινη οθόνη μόνο βλέπω απο το VLC... 

Που και που (όπως λέει και η Γιάννα Τερζή) μονάχα κάτι τετραγωνάκια αλλά κατά τ'άλλα πρασινίλα...

Βέβαια :

1 10.17.143.1 (10.17.143.1) 0.844 ms 0.506 ms 0.847 ms
2 gw-proteas.babba.awmn (10.17.136.29) 1.386 ms 1.118 ms 1.073 ms
3 gw-babba.anman.awmn (10.17.136.211) 4.954 ms 17.365 ms 26.349 ms
4 manosrouter.anman.awmn (10.17.131.201) 24.441 ms 36.791 ms 35.319 ms
5 gw-anman.sw1jra.awmn (10.17.131.242) 38.334 ms 33.025 ms 31.078 ms
6 gw-sw1jra.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.54.22) 45.761 ms 23.837 ms 19.174 ms
7 gw-router1.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.226) 20.174 ms 19.670 ms 16.210 ms
8 gw-sokratisg.akops76.awmn (10.80.205.249) 13.587 ms 11.152 ms 7.483 ms
Unable to look up 10.86.86.141: Temporary failure in name resolution
9 10.86.86.141 27.322 ms 14.919 ms 27.143 ms
Unable to look up 10.86.86.138: Temporary failure in name resolution
10 10.86.86.138 69.169 ms 90.391 ms 24.827 ms
11 gw-matsulas.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.97) 25.201 ms 21.326 ms 17.370 ms
12 gw-foxer.sv1gft.awmn (10.83.252.109) 13.467 ms 11.175 ms 41.590 ms
Unable to look up 10.87.182.129: Temporary failure in name resolution
13 10.87.182.129 36.747 ms 36.553 ms 46.025 ms
14 10.87.198.41 (10.87.198.41) 93.084 ms 93.038 ms 97.364 ms
15 10.87.198.1 (10.87.198.1) 93.902 ms 89.919 ms 112.357 ms


Αλλά γιατί τέτοιοι χρόνοι γμτ....?

----------


## ice

Στο Tech TV 

προστεθηκαν τα Review - Nokia N95 - Casio Exilim EX Z75 - 200 $ PC - , HP LAB EVENT - MAC Event (New Product Presentation) - Future TV - Sony New Technologies

Enjoy

----------


## pilgrim

@ nikpangr: για το θεμα των υποτιτλων το ψαχνω ακομα γιατι ειχα κανει μια ρυθμιση να βγαζει υποτιτλους αλλα δεν την θυμαμαι στις τοσες που εχει το vlc.Τωρα γιατι σε πηγαινει απο την μεση της ταινιας ξανα στην αρχη δεν ξερω, προφανως εχει φαει καποιο κολλημα το προγραμμα.Αυτο μαλλον γινεται γιατι εχω βαλει σε repeat mode 4 ταινιες και καπου θα κολλησε...

@mriglip: Οσο αφορα τους χρονους δεν ξερω τι παιζει εχω και αλλες γνωμες διφορουμενες απο client η απο κομβους και στους μεν και στους δε και δεν επαιζε και επαιζε....Τι να πω...
Θα δω τι μπορω να κανω...

----------


## pilgrim

Κατι καταφερα και εκανα με το streaming.Εβαλα δοκιμαστικα αλλη ταινια και καταφερα (ετσι ελπιζω) να εχει και υποτιτλους.Για δειτε και μονοι σας.....

----------


## maxfuels

Καλημέρα σας η LAN TV εκπέμπει ταυτόχρονα 3 διαφορετικές εκπομπές απο σήμερα....

CHANNEL 1. " Mike Zambidis Highlights " 
CHANNEL 2. " Ghosts " 
CHANNEL 3. " Stund Cars "

http://lantv.maxfuels.awmn

----------


## The Undertaker

μπράβο σίμο!!

----------


## socrates

Αν δεν το έχετε κάνει ακόμα κάντε τις αντίστοιχες καταχωρήσεις αυτών των νέων υπηρεσιών στο http://www.wahoo.awmn

----------


## maxfuels

Τρία νεά λινκ με αντίστοιχες Live Cameras προστέθηκαν στην σελίδα του LANTV. Πρόκειται για ReALTIME CamS απο τα κοσμοπολίτικα νησιά της ΤΗΝΟΥ - ΠΑΡΟΥ - ΜΥΚΟΝΟΥ. Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα γίνει αλλαγή και αναβάθμιση του Server που φιλοξενεί τις περισσότερες υπηρεσίες του κόμβου ( συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του WebServer ) και θα υπάρχει πλέον η δυνατότητα να παρακολουθουν οι επισκέπτες τα τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα 24/7 απο inet & Awmn. Oι ταχύτητες που θα προσφέρονται για οσους θελουν να παρακολουθήσουν τα προγράμματα είναι για Broadband & Dialup συνδέσεις με τις αντίστοιχες ποιότητες. Για οσους δεν γνωρίζουν η δεν θυμούνται οι ηλ. Δ/νση ειναι http://www.lantv.ath.cx & http://lantv.maxfuels.awmn

----------


## Danimoth

Μπράβο!

----------


## panxan

Μπράβο και από εμένα (πολύ νέο και άσχετο) για το τρομερό αποτέλεσμα.
Από τον Μάιο μέχρι σήμερα έχει φτάσει σε απίστευτο επίπεδο

----------


## ice

Μπραβο man 

Το ice.tv νεωτερα απο Νοεμβριο

----------


## maxfuels

Ευχαριστω παιδιά κανω οτι μπορω γιατι δεν εχω πολυ χρονο. Μακαρι να ειχα χρονο να ασχοληθω αλλά δεν υπαρχει δυστυχως. Λοιπον σήμερα υπάρχει ενα ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ που δεν εχει ξαναπαιχτεί πουθενά. Ειναι Αφιερωμένο σε ολους του φανατικους φίλους της Xtreme οδήγησης. Ολο το clip ειναι φτιαγμενο απο εμενα πριν 4 χρόνια. Αξιζει να το δείτε ! ΤΟ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ *KONTAK* . Ολα τα πλάνα τα εχει τραβήξει ο Kontak και μάλιστα σε ενα απο αυτους τους αγώνες κινδύνευσε θανάσιμα οταν ενα Subaru Ibreza ντελάπαρε και σταμάτησε μπροστά στα πόδια του.

----------


## maxfuels

Τα βιντεο link θα ειναι ανενεργα λογω εργασιων στον server.

----------


## ALTAiR

Εμένα πάντως το streaming ξεκινάει κανονικά για 3-4 secs μετά κολλάνε τα πάντα.
Προχτές το άφησα πολύ ώρα να δω τι θα κάνει και μετά από κανά 15λεπτο άρχισε να ακούγετια μόνο ο ήχος.

ΣηΗμειωτέον ότι δεν είχα διαρροή BW από κάπου, ήμουνα αφοσιωμένος εκεί! Να φταίει η ώρα? Ήτανε απόγευμα προς βράδυ.

----------


## nikolas_350

Άλλη μια προσπάθεια για το awmn web tv.
Θα γίνουν κάποιες δοκιμές σε ….
.....
.....
edit :  λειτουργεί το http://tv.nikolasc.awmn/tv

----------


## ice

Το ChildTV ειναι παλι up and running http://www.ice.awmn/child.htm (ακομα με Internet Explorer ή με plugin στον firefox http://port25.technet.com/pages/windows ... nload.aspx)

Enjoy

----------


## ice

Το SciFiTV ειναι παλι up and running http://www.ice.awmn/scifi.htm (ακομα με Internet Explorer ή με plugin στον firefox http://port25.technet.com/pages/windows ... nload.aspx)


Για τις επομενες μερες θα παιζει μονο το καινουργιο επεισοδιο του BattleStar Galactica Season 4 Episode 1 (Final Season)


Enjoy

----------


## vmanolis

> Το SciFiTV ειναι παλι up and running http://www.ice.awmn/scifi.htm (ακομα με Internet Explorer ή με plugin στον firefox http://port25.technet.com/pages/windows ... nload.aspx)
> 
> Για τις επομενες μερες θα παιζει μονο το καινουργιο επεισοδιο του *BattleStar Galactica Season 4 Episode 1* (Final Season)
> 
> Enjoy


Παίζει μήπως κάτι με *υπότιτλους* ;  ::   ::  
Αλήθεια: Υπάρχει άραγε κάπου μια λίστα με τους on-line servers που *τώρα* παίζουν κάτι σε AWMN TV ;  ::  
Τουλάχιστον να ξέρουμε ποιοι είναι διαθέσιμοι. Κάτι δηλαδή σαν το http://www.radio.awmn για το awmn radio.  ::

----------


## ice

Παιδες 

Δοκιμαζοντας το VLC + Skystar2 + ubuntu εχω ανοιξει 2 live stream 

παιζουν με vlc και ειναι 
1. http://10.27.227.15:8081 F Men
2. http://10.27.227.15:8082 Fashion TV

Θα παιξει μεχρι το βραδυ και ελπιζω να μου πειτε εαν παιζει καλα .

Θα ακολουθησει και tutorial

----------


## ice

Κανενα σχολιο ?

----------


## jvig

> Παιδες 
> 
> Δοκιμαζοντας το VLC + Skystar2 + ubuntu εχω ανοιξει 2 live stream 
> 
> παιζουν με vlc και ειναι 
> 1. http://10.27.227.15:8081 F Men
> 2. http://10.27.227.15:8082 Fashion TV
> 
> Θα παιξει μεχρι το βραδυ και ελπιζω να μου πειτε εαν παιζει καλα .
> ...


Παίζουν και τα δύο σε άψογη  ::  ποιότητα με vlc, μόνο που κατεβάζει με 400 kB/sec. Αν μπορούσε να γίνει λίγο πιο light...

----------


## ice

Ευχαριστω 

Θα το μικρυνω το μεγεθος μολις βρω τροπο να τελειωσω και κατι αλλες δοκιμες που θελω να κανω. 
Αν γνωριζει καποιος περισσοτερα για streaming μεσω vlc ας ριξει ενα pm.

----------


## fengi1

Ισως σε βοηθησει του zabounis εδω: viewtopic.php?f=88&t=33931

----------

